# By request.



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Here are just taken pictures of Raven, and a few of Lola and Raven.









"Wait I think I blinked!!"








Raven: "Oh my gosh, that weird metal thing with a flash almost hit me!" Mom: "If you would sit still, I wouldn't almost hit you!"








"Holy cow! Mom's lap is the greatest to trample over!"








"I want up!! Mom! I want up!"








"Darnet, stop pulling me twords my sister mom!"








"What is that clicking noise that thing keeps making? Mom? Mo- *CLICK* AHH!"








"What is that over there?"








"Oh god this is the greatest drawstring ever!"


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Raven has the sweeetest little face!!! I love your captions :lol:
How's the little pumpkin's hernia?


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Oops. this is the one that didn't post all the pictures. Lemme edit it with the rest of the pictures.

Her hernia is still the same, which is good. So no worries there.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh that's good! I don't know anything about hernias but it sounds good that it didn't grow...lol. How do you get rid of them?

Btw, Carl used to chew on my drawstrings constantly as a puppy. I would have to tuck my drawstrings in my pants haha


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LMAO! I'm in LOVE with Raven!! She's soooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Awww more pix i love ur babies i just wanna kiss them hehe


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I could of sworn I just posted something. Oh well.

Katie, all the have to do for Ravens hernia is push the gut back in and sew the muscle closed. I think it is so cute when Lola does that, she loves to be with her mommy.

Thank you.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Raven is really pretty- I love her coloring 

What is a hernia exactly? I've never known exactly what it was!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Raven is adorable. I love your captions....


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Haha, thanks.

A hernia is where the muscle ripps and the gut pooches out.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

i spot a poop in the background  your babies are so cute. i really want another chi.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

tofu said:


> i spot a poop in the background  your babies are so cute. i really want another chi.


LOL omgosh you made me go back and look.... at least its on the paper thats better than my oh-so-well-trained (Not) dogs do.. they seem to think the entire living room is one big toilet when it comes to BMs. I got to be thankful for small favors... at least they go outside to pee!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> A hernia is where the muscle ripps and the gut pooches out.



EEK...! Sounds painful!

But omigosh Raven's coloring is just simply beautiful. She has such a unique look about her. Chihuahua's are so cool how all of them can be so different! You can't say that about many doggies.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Arent they just lil cuties!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They're both cuties!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

tofu said:


> i spot a poop in the background


Haha yeah Lola did that while I was taking pictures! 

They both stay in the kitchen, my mom made little doors for the kitchen/laundry room so they swing open and we don't have to step over huge doggy doors. They are both potty trained, for the most part. They have small accidents now and then. They have this little fuzzy matt that I got for them, and sometimes Raven forgets that it is for sleeping on, and thinks that it is a potty pad.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

AWWWWW Raven is precious!!!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

you have such wonderful little girls!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

such sweet little chi's. is raven short haired? she is so adorable.:love1:


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

Raven is adorable. I want her!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they are both adorable


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

What color are Lola's eyes? My Pedro has greenish color eyes that look like they are slowly changing to light brown, kind of like Lola's. So I suppose my chi's eye color would be called hazel. Anyway....they are really pretty!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Both my dogs are short haired.

Her eyes are sort of caremel..Hazel sort of.


----------

